# Unig Zyow from Arnis de Mano Bastone Batangas



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd like to start a discussion about this form...

http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/jk_unigzyow.avi

I was taught this form by my teacher, who is also my Tang Soo Do Instructor.  He learned it from Maestro Rick Miyahara who learned it directly from Angel Cabales.  This form covers the basic twelve strikes, block/check/first strike, and some basic hand switches.  Who else practices this form?  What do you think of it?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 24, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'd like to start a discussion about this form...
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/jk_unigzyow.avi
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps Angel taught him a varitation of that form, but its since been altered. None of those kicks are practiced within Serrada. The opening salute bears some resemblence to Serrada's but has deviated slightly in angle of the stick, the placement of the hand and direction of the leg. Though Angel beleived in being able to access the weapon from any postion and practiced drawing from under his arm, behind his back, in between his legs, he was not a proponent of Bilateralism. He beleived that the stick hand had its job, the knife/live hand had its job, switching hands wasn't in his system, nor was doble baston-siniwali. The Cross step doesn't exist in Serrada nor do many of the striking patterns shown in the brief clip.

That being said I see a possible influence from Angel in the chambering of the initial strike( but not the strike itself), the thrusts, the abanikos, the drops in elevation(though the lead is sometimes different than Angels), and the use of the live hand.

I'm curious to see what the applications from this form look like with a opponent.

Why is it called Arnis de Mano Bastone Batangas?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

Buwaya said:
			
		

> Perhaps Angel taught him a varitation of that form, but its since been altered. None of those kicks are practiced within Serrada. The opening salute bears some resemblence to Serrada's but has deviated slightly in angle of the stick, the placement of the hand and direction of the leg. Though Angel beleived in being able to access the weapon from any postion and practiced drawing from under his arm, behind his back, in between his legs, he was not a proponent of Bilateralism. He beleived that the stick hand had its job, the knife/live hand had its job, switching hands wasn't in his system, nor was doble baston-siniwali. The Cross step doesn't exist in Serrada nor do many of the striking patterns shown in the brief clip.


 
Wow!  Thanks for the in depth analysis.

This form has been changed twice from the original that Angel passed down.  I do not know what the original looked like and I do not know what the variation that Maestro Rick taught looks like.  My teacher is the source of the kicks.  This makes sense since he is also my Tang Soo Do teacher.  Another of Maestro Rick's students has jokingly called my teachers version Tang Soo De Mano.



> That being said I see a possible influence from Angel in the chambering of the initial strike( but not the strike itself), the thrusts, the abanikos, the drops in elevation(though the lead is sometimes different than Angels), and the use of the live hand.


 
One thing that should be noted is that I am not very experienced in this art.  I put in three years and then moved on, so I may be making some mistakes.



> I'm curious to see what the applications from this form look like with a opponent.


 
When my back heals a little more, I'll break out the camera and show a few applications.  Is there anything in particular that you want to see?



> Why is it called Arnis de Mano Bastone Batangas?


 
I'll have to ask my teacher to get the full explanation.


----------

